# Anyone use Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM?



## Scarpz13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello
Anyone have any experience/sample images with this lens? I know it is probably not great; but B&H has it on for $399 on sale. Thought it might be ok to stick on my 60D for when the family goes to amusement parks, zoo, etc, for when I don't want to change lenses or carry a large kit.

Thanks for your two cents!


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889965-REG/Canon_PowerShot_SX50HS_Digital_Camera.html

Only 30$ extra...  ...and weighs less than the lens alone.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> Hello
> Anyone have any experience/sample images with this lens? I know it is probably not great; but B&H has it on for $399 on sale. Thought it might be ok to stick on my 60D for when the family goes to amusement parks, zoo, etc, for when I don't want to change lenses or carry a large kit.
> 
> Thanks for your two cents!


I used Sigma 18-250 OS a few years ago on Canon 500D ... not bad at all, if you are not a pixel peeper, its a decent lens and good value for money. I'll try and pull out some photos made with that lens.


----------



## emag (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with CanNotYet. I also have a 60D and agree it would be nice to have that 18-250 for the same reasons and situations you mention. For my money, I'd rather pick up the SX50 instead. For just a few dollars more, you get a very capable camera with some interesting features. I'd have a lot more use for the SX50 than I would for that lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

When it comes to image quality, SX50 is no match to 60D + 18-250 OS
SX50 also has shutter lag ... if you are used to 60D shutter responsiveness you will not like the lag in SX50, as the difference in lag is significant to he point of frustration.
But if you don't care about image quality, SX50 is more convenient than 60D+18-250 OS


----------



## skycolt (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought the lens 3 months ago @550 and didn't regret having that. I used tamron 18-270 vzd before. This lens is smaller, lighter and sharper, at least on the long end. It stick on my 7D for my daily use. It has macro mode, which I like very much. Sharpness could be similar to 55-250. I don't have that lens anymore so no real comparison. The problem is that focus is not very fast, and my lens does need -11 MA to be sharp.



Scarpz13 said:


> Hello
> Anyone have any experience/sample images with this lens? I know it is probably not great; but B&H has it on for $399 on sale. Thought it might be ok to stick on my 60D for when the family goes to amusement parks, zoo, etc, for when I don't want to change lenses or carry a large kit.
> 
> Thanks for your two cents!


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 5, 2013)

Rienz: you are quite correct in the IQ and responsiveness comments. But, I would argue that the use the OP is suggesting for their setup, lends itself very well for the SX50. Usually daylight photos, not often fast moving objects, and I would like the possibility to get a close-up at the top of the rollercoaster, just before the first drop, all while standing on the ground. 

For fun family and vacation pictures in daylight, the SX50 is more than capable of delivering nice pics, and you never have to switch lenses, and as I mentioned, it weighs less than the lens, making it easy to handle for kids and the like, when the OP wants a pic of themselves in the rollercoaster...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> Rienz: you are quite correct in the IQ and responsiveness comments. But, I would argue that the use the OP is suggesting for their setup, lends itself very well for the SX50. Usually daylight photos, not often fast moving objects, and I would like the possibility to get a close-up at the top of the rollercoaster, just before the first drop, all while standing on the ground.
> 
> For fun family and vacation pictures in daylight, the SX50 is more than capable of delivering nice pics, and you never have to switch lenses, and as I mentioned, it weighs less than the lens, making it easy to handle for kids and the like, when the OP wants a pic of themselves in the rollercoaster...


I totally agree with your logic about the convenience of SX50
But the OP's question was "Anyone have any experience/sample images with this lens?" ... if I am not wrong I don't think he is looking for a super zoom point and shoot camera.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea, I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me if I bought yet ANOTHER camera. I don't mind carrying the 60D with me on family trips either. In fact, since getting the 5Diii, it seems rather light!

I am not sure I would be willing to sacrifice the picture quality & speed of the 60D to get the SX50, even though I am sure it is a fine camera.


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 5, 2013)

True that Scarpz! Convincing the partner is one thing we all have to deal with. 
Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## emag (Feb 5, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> Yea, I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me if I bought yet ANOTHER camera.



I can certainly sympathize with that ;D Get the lens, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2013)

I carry a 60D and the canon 18-200 when hiking. It is not the greatest lens in the world.... but it is convenient. No swapping lenses in and out, easy to carry, and certainly decent enough quality for the web or slideshows. In hiking, what I can carry is the limiting factor. 

As long as you are outdoors any comparable lens, like the sigma and the tamron, should act well. AF feed and image quality will be nowhere near as good as a nice Lglass prime.... but then again you will not be spending $8000 either.

Your worst case scenario is that you buy the lens at a great deal, try it for a while and decide you don't like it, and then sell it as almost new for close to what you paid for it..... not a whole lot of risk....


----------

